# Best Cut diet for natty



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

I know poelpe say will lose muscle on a cut naturally but what's the best diet to maintain as much muscle as possible , I believe in training heavy to give your body a reason to maintain it but nutritionally would a timed carb diet , anabolic diet , keto diet or just a generally deficit diet by lowering all Marcos ?

what would you suggest


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keep protein high and not too big a deficit.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Eat the same just fcukin train harder :thumbup1:


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Keep protein high and not too big a deficit.


Thanks mate , would you recommend keeping the weights heavy as can be to give the muscle reason to be there , or light weights and loads of volume ? Kinda leaning towards heavy In my mind ,

Think the pumping blood in and loads of volume might be better suited if cycling ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Info Junkie said:


> Thanks mate , would you recommend keeping the weights heavy as can be to give the muscle reason to be there , or light weights and loads of volume ? Kinda leaning towards heavy In my mind ,
> 
> Think the pumping blood in and loads of volume might be better suited if cycling ?


When I cut I train the same just lower calories. However you were training to get the muscle will be the same way you'll keep as much as possible imo.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Eat the same just fcukin train harder 1:


What do you know about cutting fatty lol.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What do you know about cutting fatty lol.


More than you needle boy LOL :wink:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

id stick to the tuna and prune juice diet. great cutting diet right dere


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> More than you needle boy LOL :wink:


I cut down to around 10% natty mate


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Keep protein high and not too big a deficit.


Pretty much it, slow and steady.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I cut down to around 10% natty mate


Ah right.... So why did you start injecting drugs?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Ah right.... So why did you start injecting drugs?


Because I want to be bigger than my natural limit. Very hard to be big and lean naturally.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

you could go high protein and cycle your carbs.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

My cocks big and lean naturally...its a shame its on my forehead!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Mike O ' hearn...lol 40% p 30% c 30% f...just like mike year round!


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> When I cut I train the same just lower calories. However you were training to get the muscle will be the same way you'll keep as much as possible imo.


Cheers mate



> you could go high protein and cycle your carbs.


That still would only get him to certain point , a mate of mine is training same time as me about 7 years I'm still naturally and his cycling the last 2 years , the difference is night and day , of course genetics play a roll etc but there is no competeing with him anymore and I train harder out of the two of us


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm currently dieting natty!

I've been using pro at 1.2g per lb and fat at 0.45g, the rest in carbs.

Started at 3200 cals and over 10 weeks now lowered them to 2500.

Dropped 10lb so far but doing it slowly.

Just started to add in cardio.

Got 6 more weeks and will slowly lower carbs and increase fats and eventually be on 2200cals for the last few weeks with 4 x cardio and 4 x weights.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I'm currently dieting natty!
> 
> I've been using pro at 1.2g per lb and fat at 0.45g, the rest in carbs.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've got it nailed mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Sounds like you've got it nailed mate


Just trying to be cautious and preserve muscle the best I can.

Will do an 8 week rebound out of this and then swap to tren/var/Winny for 6 weeks to lean up a bit more and get my beach body ready for Ibiza ha ha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Endur0 said:


> You're not big OR lean in your avi. That could be achieved naturally anyday!


Lol


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Endur0 said:


> You're not big OR lean in your avi. That could be achieved naturally anyday!


i thought this forum was built for positivity and knowledge... not negative comments that offer no advice structure or helpful criticism


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Acidreflux said:


> Mike O ' hearn...lol 40% p 30% c 30% f...just like mike year round!


Yeah - coz he's natural


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

Big ape said:


> i thought this forum was built for positivity and knowledge... not negative comments that offer no advice structure or helpful criticism


You're right, it was a bit of a [email protected] thing to do. I'll delete the comment. @FelonE please accept my apology dude?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Endur0 said:


> You're right, it was a bit of a [email protected] thing to do. I'll delete the comment. @FelonE please accept my apology dude?


Lol you don't need to delete it. I said I WANT to be big and lean....not that I AM haha. It's fine :thumb:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Info Junkie said:


> I know poelpe say will lose muscle on a cut naturally but what's the best diet to maintain as much muscle as possible , I believe in training heavy to give your body a reason to maintain it but nutritionally would a timed carb diet , anabolic diet , keto diet or just a generally deficit diet by lowering all Marcos ?
> 
> what would you suggest


The most important general selection criteria for a pre-made diet plan is that you find the one that you can stick to best without feeling like a pile of shyte and that keeps you in a consistent calorie deficit. A higher than average protein intake is pretty important to all people, while the carb/fat ratio is more of an individual variable based on a bunch of factors.

The ideal diet though is always a personalized one that adjusts as you go IMO.


----------

